# First time rooter needs advice on which version



## eboe (Jan 5, 2014)

OK, here's the scoop - Girlfriend has 32gb TouchPad. She uses it mainly for casual websurfing, skype, etc, but wants to use it for more and more things, and is frustrated at the lack of ability to use it for netflix, editing ms word documents, HBO go, etc. Have been looking at the forums here and being amazed at all of the wonderful development done for this device, but am just not quite sure which build to use. Looking for a good balance of stability combined with most updated Android version, full functionality of camera for skype, and bluetooth for the keyboard she has. Since it belongs to the GF, very important to get this right, haha.

Was looking at the Evervolv AOSP Android 4.3.1 JB (20131127) install from the ROM guide "Easy Way" page and was wondering, since it was an AOSP install and not a CM install, it seems like most of the stuff mentioned on here is for CM installs. So I didn't know if there were going to be different things I needed to look for as far as fixes go? Or should I stick with the latest stable unofficial CM10 install out there, the 10.1 4.2.2. Heck, my phone, the Galaxy SIII from Sprint, just got the 4.3 update so I don't know if I am worried about her having 4.2.2 but I would like to give her the most recent if possible. Just worried about support etc, since I am not doing it for myself completely.

Also, does this method install Android clean on the device and wipe webOS off of it?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

First off, you should ask this question in the "Easy Way" thread instead of clogging up the forum with a new thread.

Second, did you watch the three videos in the beginning of that thread? Think that will answer a lot of your questions.

Third, did you read at least the OP of this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/40107-rom-guide-how-to-updateinstall-android-42-43-and-44-builds-on-the-hp-touchpad-edited-010214/

I think that will answer the remainder of your questions.

Everything you have asked has been discussed and answered in those threads. And that is why they are there, for your reading pleasure.

Enjoy! :emoji_u1f603:


----------



## eboe (Jan 5, 2014)

nevertells said:


> First off, you should ask this question in the "Easy Way" thread instead of clogging up the forum with a new thread.
> 
> Second, did you watch the three videos in the beginning of that thread? Think that will answer a lot of your questions.
> 
> ...


1) Watched one of the videos but not all 3.

2) I had read the OP on that thread, but being new to rooting, I had questions and concerns that were not 100% alleviated.

3) I didn't think the forum would explode under the pressure of one new thread, and didn't want to subject my questions to a 350 page thread that might or might not get read on a regular basis by anyone. I was looking for OPINIONS. I stated the things I needed, in a clear and conscise manner, and expected a simple "this build is better for your needs" from someone who is far more studied about the subject than I. Hence, the reason I asked for advice, not a thread detailing the differences. You can give me a list of all of the differences from here until the end of time, but I wanted opinions.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

eboe said:


> OK, here's the scoop - Girlfriend has 32gb TouchPad. She uses it mainly for casual websurfing, skype, etc, but wants to use it for more and more things, and is frustrated at the lack of ability to use it for netflix, editing ms word documents, HBO go, etc. Have been looking at the forums here and being amazed at all of the wonderful development done for this device, but am just not quite sure which build to use. Looking for a good balance of stability combined with most updated Android version, full functionality of camera for skype, and bluetooth for the keyboard she has. Since it belongs to the GF, very important to get this right, haha.
> 
> Was looking at the Evervolv AOSP Android 4.3.1 JB (20131127) install from the ROM guide "Easy Way" page and was wondering, since it was an AOSP install and not a CM install, it seems like most of the stuff mentioned on here is for CM installs. So I didn't know if there were going to be different things I needed to look for as far as fixes go? Or should I stick with the latest stable unofficial CM10 install out there, the 10.1 4.2.2. Heck, my phone, the Galaxy SIII from Sprint, just got the 4.3 update so I don't know if I am worried about her having 4.2.2 but I would like to give her the most recent if possible. Just worried about support etc, since I am not doing it for myself completely.
> 
> Also, does this method install Android clean on the device and wipe webOS off of it?


It sounds like your GF might want to use a lot of flash sites or apps. CM9 actually has the best support for that. Just get the package and you can work your way up from there is you want to try newer versions. Your GF won't likely care if its the latest version of Android, so this is a good option for a first time user. If you want to upgrade later you can just make a backup and try the other versions. Post further questions in the threads.

*e]CM9 Android 4.0.2 ICS (20130929)cminstall package Download:*

*Notes:*Low battery drain(-4mA to -10mA) h/w video, Audio & Mic, Camera, Bluetooth, *Last Official CM release*.






You will need this installed too:

Android Flash Player version 11.1.115.81 Android 4.0-4.3 Download:


----------

